# What if.. Andrew Toney?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Since there's no new topics here, I guess I'd throw this one out here and see what people think. I read an article that brought up this possibility, and I thought it to be pretty interesting.

I won't take credit for it, so instead I'll show the excerpts from the article..


> You will find Andrew Toney's career statistics buried in the back of the Sixers' media guide, between those of Sedale Threatt and Bernard Toone (and not far away from those of John Q. Trapp).
> 
> Toney is just an afterthought, his story a sad chapter in team history.
> 
> ...





> Toney did a lot of both in his first five seasons. But he and Cunningham reached an accord of sorts, and before long Toney's star was on the ascent. Charles Barkley has often said he was the best player with whom he ever played.
> 
> But then it all came apart. Toney developed stress fractures in both feet and appeared in just 87 of a possible 246 games his last three years. The front office — then-owner Harold Katz in particular — thought he was malingering, at one point reportedly going so far as to order a drug test, which Toney passed.
> 
> ...


LINK

*Now if Andrew Toney didn't have the foot injuries, how different would the history of the Sixers have been?*

In Toney's first five seasons he never played less than 70 games and in those seasons he averaged 17.5 PPG, 2.3 RPG, 4.4 APG, in his final three seasons he played a combined 87 games.

I'm posting this just for some fun speculation, I have some other things I want to show, but I won't over crowd this one post.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here are some brief synopsis on the seasons from the year Toney got injured to when Barkley was traded, it's amazing to think about how much a difference he could've made:

*1985/86: Under new Coach Matt Gokus the 76ers settled into a familiar place finishing in 2nd place with a solid record of 54-28 despite losing Andrew Toney to stress fracture. As the playoffs started the 76ers injury woes got worse as they lost Moses Malone. However, the 76ers would have a game showing as they slipped past the Washington Bullets in 5 games, before falling by 1 point to the Milwaukee Bucks in Game 7 on the road. Following the season Moses Malone would be traded to the Washington Bullets.

1986/87: Julius Erving announces it will be his last season and has a season long victory tour as the 76ers post a 45-37 record while hanging on to 2nd place. In the playoffs the Dr. J. victory tour would come to an abrupt early ending as they are beaten by the Milwaukee Bucks in a 5-game series.

1987/88: Without Julius Erving, the team was turned over to Charles Barkley who had a solid season finishing 4th in the league with 28.3 ppg. However, the 76ers would struggle all season, as there was no one around to help Sir Charles. The 76ers would miss the playoffs for the first time in 13 years finishing in 4th place with a 36-46 record. 

1988/89: With the addition of Hersey Hawkins and Ron Anderson the 76ers would rebound off their lost season by finishing in 2nd place with a record of 46-36. However, in the playoffs the 76ers would be humiliated by the New York Knicks who would sweep them in 3 straight games, which they celebrated by sweeping a broom across the floor of The Spectrum following Game 3.

1989/90: With Charles Barkley and Rick Mahorn gave the 76ers to big bulky forwards that dominated the frontcourt as the 76ers captured the Atlantic Division with a record of 53-29. In the playoffs the 76ers would struggle, as they need 5 games to get past the Cleveland Cavaliers in a hard fought series. In the 2nd round the 76ers struggles would continue as they fell to the Chicago Bulls in 5 games.

1990/91: With basically the same team, the 76ers take a step backward as they win 9 fewer games finishing in 2nd place with a record of 44-38. However, in the playoffs the 76ers appeared to be hitting their stride as they swept the Milwaukee Bucks in 3 straight games. However, in the 2nd round they would run into a Chicago Bulls team rampaging their way onto their first NBA Title, as they fell in 5 games. However the 76ers would deal the Bulls 1 of their 2 postseason losses.

1991/92: Plagued by injuries all season the 76ers would miss the playoffs by finishing in 5th place with a disappointing record of 35-47. Making matters worse Charles Barkley had a falling out with management when they did not resign Rick Mahorn. When the season was over he would demand a trade which the 76ers would oblige sending him to the Phoenix Suns for Jeff Hornacek, Tim Perry, and Andrew Lang.*

LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> He was once one of the NBA's most explosive shooting guards, a guy who was as fearless as Allen Iverson but bigger, stronger, more selective and a better ballhandler.


Which would make him one of the greatest players ever and I kind of doubt that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Maybe it was one of those cruel things in life that a select few go through. Maybe it was a combination of things from injury woes to his highly public dispute with former Sixer's owner Harold Katz. Nevertheless, as the 80's faded too many have forgotten just how great a player Andrew Toney was.
> 
> Growing up in Delaware there were two sets of fans: Washington Bullets (Now Wizards) and Philadelphia 76ers fans. I like many was a 76er fan that loved the whole team from the talented bench players such as Clint Richardson to starters like Bobby Jones. I felt like I knew every player as though they were family.
> 
> ...


CLICK HERE FOR MORE...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Which would make him one of the greatest players ever and I kind of doubt that.


I'm obviously too young to have watched, and remember Toney from his playing days, but from people who's basketball knowledge I really respect.. he was that good, and if he played elsewhere he would've been great.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

I had the pleasure of watching Andrew and I truly believe he is one of the greatest Sixers of all time. People will look at his numbers and think that they are nothing special. He had been broken down with injuries. But the man was a beast. He was a big time player. If Doc and Moses wasn't on that team, Toney would have lead the league in scoring. I always felt that was one of things that doomed our future. The Moses Malone trade was a disaster too. Glad he at least get a lot of respect from his peers. I'm glad to see he is back with the organization. No offense to AI, but Toney would have killed him.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Dizmatic said:


> No offense to AI, but Toney would have killed him.


Toney would've killed Iverson?!?! I find all this so hard to believe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Toney would've killed Iverson?!?! I find all this so hard to believe.


Andrew Toney was not a guard who forced shots. He played in the flow of the team. I truly believe AI could have never co-existed on a team with Barkley, Dr. J and Moses at the same time. He wants the ball too much.

Toney was a killer, just a killer.


----------

